# Hyatt Waived ROFR!!!



## Caligirlfrtx (Apr 25, 2018)

I'm about to close on a resale, Hyatt just waived ROFR! Pretty excited but nervous. This will be our first Hyatt


----------



## heathpack (Apr 25, 2018)

Caligirlfrtx said:


> I'm about to close on a resale, Hyatt just waived ROFR! Pretty excited but nervous. This will be our first Hyatt



So.... what did you get?


----------



## Caligirlfrtx (Apr 25, 2018)

heathpack said:


> So.... what did you get?


Coconut Plantation 2 bedroom week 32 1400pts. I know it's low points but it was free (very grateful) and we figured we would really love it there


----------



## heathpack (Apr 25, 2018)

Caligirlfrtx said:


> Coconut Plantation 2 bedroom week 32 1400pts. I know it's low points but it was free (very grateful) and we figured we would really love it there



Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## Caligirlfrtx (Apr 25, 2018)

heathpack said:


> Congrats and enjoy!


Thanks!!


----------



## Sapper (Apr 26, 2018)

Caligirlfrtx said:


> I'm about to close on a resale, Hyatt just waived ROFR! Pretty excited but nervous. This will be our first Hyatt



OUTSTANDING!

Welcome to the Hyatt system. We have really enjoyed it. 

Not sure if you know about Kal's site, it has been a wonderful resource for me and many others over the years:

http://www.bywindkal.com/HVC.htm


----------



## Caligirlfrtx (Apr 26, 2018)

Sapper said:


> OUTSTANDING!
> 
> Welcome to the Hyatt system. We have really enjoyed it.
> 
> ...


Thanks! We've been looking forward to it for a while. We are fairly new to all of this timeshare world but I knew I would have to have HYATT in my port. Looking forward to many relaxing vacations


----------



## northjerseyjim (May 12, 2018)

We just signed a contract for Bonita Springs/Coconut Plantation.    We are paying a LOW price and I am worried that Hyatt will exercise their ROFR     Thoughts?


----------



## Sapper (May 12, 2018)

northjerseyjim said:


> We just signed a contract for Bonita Springs/Coconut Plantation.    We are paying a LOW price and I am worried that Hyatt will exercise their ROFR     Thoughts?



Curious, number of points? 

My guess is right now Hyatt is in no position to ROFR much.  I mean, if it's a platinum 2200pt unit for $1... I think they will take it.  However, they are having trouble with their HPP program, I would speculate they spent most of their ROFR budget earlier in the year to gain units for the failing HPP, and their parent company was just bought by Marriott.  My guess is that right now is a sweet spot to get stuff through ROFR.  Again, my speculation, once Marriott finishes the acquisition and starts putting their plan in place for Hyatt, they are going to ROFR everything that is worth having.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (May 12, 2018)

Sapper said:


> Curious, number of points?
> 
> My guess is right now Hyatt is in no position to ROFR much.  I mean, if it's a platinum 2200pt unit for $1... I think they will take it.  However, they are having trouble with their HPP program, I would speculate they spent most of their ROFR budget earlier in the year to gain units for the failing HPP, and their parent company was just bought by Marriott.  My guess is that right now is a sweet spot to get stuff through ROFR.  Again, my speculation, once Marriott finishes the acquisition and starts putting their plan in place for Hyatt, they are going to ROFR everything that is worth having.


I agree Marriott is more savvy than interval with selling points. I am concerned that Marriott owners can't trade internally anymore if they own a set week. I hope that doesn't happen to Hyatt. I anticipate lots of changes


----------



## Sapper (May 12, 2018)

Tucsonadventurer said:


> I agree Marriott is more savvy than interval with selling points. I am concerned that Marriott owners can't trade internally anymore if they own a set week. I hope that doesn't happen to Hyatt. I anticipate lots of changes



I'm concerned as well.  I feel like any changes Marriott may make will only be to increase their bottom line at the expense of existing owners.  For example, look at their DC points program where they keep increasing the "junk" fees for new buyers.  That only degrades owner equity in order to pad Marriott's bottom line.  My guess is they will do something with HPP to make it more attractive.  In the Marriott forum they posted notes from the most recent share holder meeting, and the consensus is Marriott is trying to convert as many weeks to points because it makes resales easier for them long term.  I can only imagine the old Hyatt system of specific week and specific unit would just be a thorn in their side and they will do what they can to convert and ROFR as many units as possible into HPP (or some similar system if it is an overlay of all the systems, or what ever they come up with).  This also makes me believe certain fixed weeks at specific properties will become significantly more valuable over time.  For example, ski weeks... or week 52 pretty much anywhere... or fantasy fest week in Key West.


----------



## mjm1 (May 12, 2018)

I have an opportunity to buy a week 25 (late June) 1BR with ocean view at Highlands Inn from a friend. It is Platinum season so would receive 2,000 points if we wanted to use it for an internal exchange. I understand MF's are around $1,250 plus property tax. We have visited the resort in the past as we used to live in the San Jose area, but aren't sure we would want to stay there for a full week. 

I have heard that Highlands Inn may not be a favored resort unless you like to use your week there, because the MF's are relatively high. I would appreciate insights on that point. Also, what price do you think would clear ROFR considering the earlier posts and what the market currently bares?

Thanks.

Mike


----------



## Caligirlfrtx (May 12, 2018)

mjm1 said:


> I have an opportunity to buy a week 25 (late June) 1BR with ocean view at Highlands Inn from a friend. It is Platinum season so would receive 2,000 points if we wanted to use it for an internal exchange. I understand MF's are around $1,250 plus property tax. We have visited the resort in the past as we used to live in the San Jose area, but aren't sure we would want to stay there for a full week.
> 
> I have heard that Highlands Inn may not be a favored resort unless you like to use your week there, because the MF's are relatively high. I would appreciate insights on that point. Also, what price do you think would clear ROFR considering the earlier posts and what the market currently bares?
> 
> ...


If you don't buy it from your friend let them know I'm interested


----------



## Sapper (May 13, 2018)

mjm1 said:


> I have an opportunity to buy a week 25 (late June) 1BR with ocean view at Highlands Inn from a friend. It is Platinum season so would receive 2,000 points if we wanted to use it for an internal exchange. I understand MF's are around $1,250 plus property tax. We have visited the resort in the past as we used to live in the San Jose area, but aren't sure we would want to stay there for a full week.
> 
> I have heard that Highlands Inn may not be a favored resort unless you like to use your week there, because the MF's are relatively high. I would appreciate insights on that point. Also, what price do you think would clear ROFR considering the earlier posts and what the market currently bares?
> 
> ...



Hi Mike, maintenance fees for a one bed unit at Highlands Inn are closer to $1730.  All depends on what you like. That is around the last week in June or the first week in July. It's not a diamond unit, it has higher maintenance fees, and I think the HPP already has a lot of inventory there. My guess is you are not going to have a hard time getting it through ROFR right now (will probably change down the road). The bigger question is what is fair to your friend. Highlands Inn is a beautiful property, and you do not have to use your full week, you can use a portion of it there, and the remaining points elsewhere, or come back at a different time to use the remainder of your points.


----------



## northjerseyjim (May 13, 2018)

We are getting a Bronze fixed week (1300 points) for under $1000.  Should I worry that Hyatt will exercise their ROFR ?


----------



## TravelTime (May 13, 2018)

Sapper said:


> I'm concerned as well.  I feel like any changes Marriott may make will only be to increase their bottom line at the expense of existing owners.  For example, look at their DC points program where they keep increasing the "junk" fees for new buyers.  That only degrades owner equity in order to pad Marriott's bottom line.  My guess is they will do something with HPP to make it more attractive.  In the Marriott forum they posted notes from the most recent share holder meeting, and the consensus is Marriott is trying to convert as many weeks to points because it makes resales easier for them long term.  I can only imagine the old Hyatt system of specific week and specific unit would just be a thorn in their side and they will do what they can to convert and ROFR as many units as possible into HPP (or some similar system if it is an overlay of all the systems, or what ever they come up with).  This also makes me believe certain fixed weeks at specific properties will become significantly more valuable over time.  For example, ski weeks... or week 52 pretty much anywhere... or fantasy fest week in Key West.



With so many weeks selling resale so cheaply now, it is probably a ripe time for Marriott to buy back as much inventory as they can. From a corporate point of view, resale weeks selling for $1 or even several thousand dollars is terrible for them if they can exercise ROFR and then sell Trust points or hybrid packages for $30K-$50K that convert to points. Based on the threads I am reading, maybe their strategy is to beef up the Points program with their acquisition and make it super robust so it is more durable, like Disney Vacation Club. For those of us who already own points, this would be a positive because we could someday resell them for the same or more than we paid. For others, this might be a negative if they can’t convert their week to points. I am not going to speculate any further on what might happen to the resale value of weeks because that just upsets Tuggers and it has already been discussed. However, I assume resale weeks would not lose value of owners continue to use the week themselves or use it to trade in II. That would result in no change for post-2010 resale weeks. I would probably not want to buy a Marriott week or a voluntary Vistana week right now, not knowing what might happen. I would be more inclined to buy a high value mandatory Vistana week at a prime location that comes with lots of StarOptions or a high value Hyatt week that trades internally because I suspect those owners will be the ones who will come out ahead if Marriott integrates Vistana and Hyatt with MVC for internal exchanges.


----------



## bdh (May 13, 2018)

northjerseyjim said:


> We are getting a Bronze fixed week (1300 points) for under $1000.  Should I worry that Hyatt will exercise their ROFR ?



1300 points is a very low point week - typically not one that would get ROFR'd.  Def agree with Sapper in that Hyatt has not been very active with ROFR the past 6-9 months - that said, its impossible to predict what they'll do right now.  FWIW: it wasn't possible to predict what they'd do on ROFR last summer when they were VERY active in taking Key West units as there was no apparent rhyme or reason to which properties (HSH, HBH or HWP) or weeks (ultra prime, prime or shoulder) they took vs passed on.   

How much you should worry depends on how much you want the week.  If the deal has already been submitted to Hyatt, sit back, relax and enjoy the flight as there's nothing you can do at the moment.


----------



## bdh (May 13, 2018)

TravelTime said:


> With so many weeks selling resale so cheaply now, it is probably a ripe time for Marriott to buy back as much inventory as they can. From a corporate point of view, resale weeks selling for $1 or even several thousand dollars is terrible for them if they can exercise ROFR and then sell Trust points or hybrid packages for $30K-$50K that convert to points. Based on the threads I am reading, maybe their strategy is to beef up the Points program with their acquisition and make it super robust so it is more durable, like Disney Vacation Club. For those of us who already own points, this would be a positive because we could someday resell them for the same or more than we paid. For others, this would be a negative if they can’t convert their week to points. I am not going to speculate any further on what might happen to the resale value of weeks because that just upsets Tuggers and it has already been discussed. I would probably not want to buy a Marriott week or a voluntary Vistana week right now, not knowing what might happen. I would be more inclined to buy a high value mandatory Vistana week at a prime location that comes with lots of StarOptions or a high value Hyatt week that trades internally because I suspect those owners will be the ones who will come out ahead if Marriott integrates Vistana and Hyatt with MVC for internal exchanges.



As a thread that started out as a ROFR topic, this has gotten pretty far off the reservation with Marriott's purchase of ILG.  Buuut since we're already off the reservation, I'll continue down that path.

Based on what's been what's posted on the Marriott forum here on TUG, the main attraction seems to be the Marriott/Vistana integration - Hyatt just got swept up in the deal as it was part of what ILG owned.  There's lots of chatter about business (money making) opportunities in the Marriott/Vistana integration.  However only random comments/thoughts on how Hyatt plays into all - almost sounds like Hyatt will remain somewhat of a separate entity that could be expanded with additional locations (obviously as points properties in lieu of weeks). 

No doubt there's a LOT of speculation on the entire topic and waaay to early to predict. Who knows what will happen, but I'm not expecting drastic changes to the Hyatt deeded legacy weeks program.


----------



## TravelTime (May 13, 2018)

bdh said:


> As a thread that started out as a ROFR topic, this has gotten pretty far off the reservation with Marriott's purchase of ILG.  Buuut since we're already off the reservation, I'll continue down that path.
> 
> Based on what's been what's posted on the Marriott forum here on TUG, the main attraction seems to be the Marriott/Vistana integration - Hyatt just got swept up in the deal as it was part of what ILG owned.  There's lots of chatter about business (money making) opportunities in the Marriott/Vistana integration.  However only random comments/thoughts on how Hyatt plays into all - almost sounds like Hyatt will remain somewhat of a separate entity that could be expanded with additional locations (obviously as points properties in lieu of weeks).
> 
> No doubt there's a LOT of speculation on the entire topic and waaay to early to predict. Who knows what will happen, but I'm not expecting drastic changes to the Hyatt deeded legacy weeks program.



I think Hyatt Kaanapali would be a property MVC would want as well as its ski destinations. Also Hyatt has some really great locations in Florida like the West Coast of Southern Florida (Bonita Bay, Siesta Key) and Key West. This would complement MVC and Vistana’s inventory. So I suspect Hyatt would be integrated into a MVC/Vistana program, if that happens. Hyatt is smaller so I suspect that is why it is being ignored. Or possibly MVC may rebrand the Hyatt clubs.


----------



## Sapper (May 13, 2018)

northjerseyjim said:


> We are getting a Bronze fixed week (1300 points) for under $1000.  Should I worry that Hyatt will exercise their ROFR ?



IF you think that you will use that specific unit and week every year, then go for it.  I would very seriously doubt that it will be taken in ROFR. 
IF you think that you will want to use it to trade, and you have not sealed the deal, you may want to consider a larger point unit (something in the 2000 point area seems to be a sweet spot).


----------



## Sapper (May 13, 2018)

bdh is correct, we have strayed from the ROFR path of this thread.  I think that Hyatt is the pretty little fish in the pond of this Marriott / ILG merger.  It has some great locations, lots of potential, but they might not know how to integrate it... assuming they would even want to.  They may leave it be, and just charge to trade via II.  Unfortunately, I just don't see Marriott leaving the system alone.  I see them doing something that will increase their bottom line at a cost to existing owners.  I'm not saying that they will tinker with Hyatt as soon as the ink on the deal dries.  They have bigger fish to fry, but the pretty little Hyatt fish will be on their list.


----------



## jhac007 (May 13, 2018)

TravelTime said:


> I am not going to speculate any further on what might happen to the resale value of weeks because that just upsets Tuggers and it has already been discussed. However, I assume resale weeks would not lose value of owners continue to use the week themselves or use it to trade in II. That would result in no change for post-2010 resale weeks. I would probably not want to buy a Marriott week or a voluntary Vistana week right now, not knowing what might happen. I would be more inclined to buy a high value mandatory Vistana week at a prime location that comes with lots of StarOptions or a high value Hyatt week that trades internally because I suspect those owners will be the ones who will come out ahead if Marriott integrates Vistana and Hyatt with MVC for internal exchanges.



This follows my line of thinking also.  That is the reason I recently purchased a Hyatt Windward Pointe (2200 point) winter week.  My plan is to use the week every year (during my five winter week So. Florida tour) and if I ever decide to trade it should have valve no matter what happens in the future.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Jun 10, 2018)

My sister's Pinon Pointe week went through also. Hyatt let them know after 1 week that they werent taking it back, and they only paid 6000 for a  2000 pt unit. They made us wait the full month for all our purchases. We are thrilled for them and we can more easily have family reunions now.


----------



## TravelTime (Jun 10, 2018)

It baffles me as to why there is so much resentment on TUG against Marriott. They are a corporation and a corporation’s goal and responsibility is to maximize shareholder profit. Corporations are accountable to shareholders. A corporation’s responsiblity is not to give timeshare resale buyers a good deal. For that, you need to take advantage of people who bought retail!


----------



## WalnutBaron (Jun 10, 2018)

TravelTime said:


> It baffles me as to why there is so much resentment on TUG against Marriott. They are a corporation and a corporation’s goal and responsibility is to maximize shareholder profit. Corporations are accountable to shareholders. A corporation’s responsiblity is not to give timeshare resale buyers a good deal. For that, you need to take advantage of people who bought retail!


While I agree completely with your explanation of Marriott's motives and correct identification of their preferred stakeholders (shareholders always receive priority over their customers), I can easily explain why there may be resentment against Marriott or--in this forum--Hyatt. When the developers attempt to change the system from what was originally sold to buyers and thereby reduce the value of the original purchase equation, there is plenty of room for resentment. Hyatt owners don't resent Marriott, but there is a lot of mistrust that's been created over the past year or so since Hyatt introduced the Hyatt Points Program. It's a blatant ripoff of the points buyers and potentially affects the fixed week owners although, thankfully, the Points Program has been so wildly unsuccessful that the small population of Points owners have not been able to substantially affect the legacy owners from securing what they already own.

Ultimately, of course, corporations must walk the tightrope between keeping their customers happy while generating attractive earnings for their shareholders. When customers feel the corporation is juicing earnings on their backs by reducing the value of the product and/or too aggressively increasing pricing, that's when resentment builds.

Every Hyatt owner's sentiment is personal and individual to them, but my own sense from reading these Boards is that Hyatt legacy owners are very cautious right now with Hyatt management. Resentment is too strong a word for it. Watchful would be more accurate.


----------



## TravelTime (Jun 10, 2018)

WalnutBaron said:


> While I agree completely with your explanation of Marriott's motives and correct identification of their preferred stakeholders (shareholders always receive priority over their customers), I can easily explain why there may be resentment against Marriott or--in this forum--Hyatt. When the developers attempt to change the system from what was originally sold to buyers and thereby reduce the value of the original purchase equation, there is plenty of room for resentment. Hyatt owners don't resent Marriott, but there is a lot of mistrust that's been created over the past year or so since Hyatt introduced the Hyatt Points Program. It's a blatant ripoff of the points buyers and potentially affects the fixed week owners although, thankfully, the Points Program has been so wildly unsuccessful that the small population of Points owners have not been able to substantially affect the legacy owners from securing what they already own.
> 
> Ultimately, of course, corporations must walk the tightrope between keeping their customers happy while generating attractive earnings for their shareholders. When customers feel the corporation is juicing earnings on their backs by reducing the value of the product and/or too aggressively increasing pricing, that's when resentment builds.
> 
> Every Hyatt owner's sentiment is personal and individual to them, but my own snese from reading these Boards is that Hyatt legacy owners are very cautious right now with Hyatt management. Resentment is too strong a word for it. Watchful would be more accurate.



Yes, I did not mean Marriott specifically. It was inclusive of all the reputable American timeshare companies. I own Marriott and Westin so I tend to read those posts the most. I might be an optimist but I believe Marriott and other high quality hotel brands are trying to balance customer satisfaction with shareholder value. The thing is that sometimes I read emotionally charged accusations against Marriott, Hyatt and Vistana. I do not believe they are trying to rip us off. I expect things will change and evolve but since I bought resale at great prices, I am okay with that. I have factored in my initial investment and maintenance fees and assume MFs will go up and benefits associated with various levels will change. All the travel companies are constantly changing the number of points it takes to book. At least MVC, DVC and probably the others do not change the number of points at existing resorts.

Sometimes they even improve things for existing owners with grandfathering. Hyatt recently upgraded many Key West week owners to Platinum status, giving them more points. That seems like a huge win for the existing owners.

I think the MFs are a bargain for the room size, views and quality I can get compared to hotels. I still stay at hotels sometimes and pay cash. It is more expensive per night than my MFs for just a small hotel room.

Thank you TUG for showing us how to buy resale. I feel worse for people who bought retail because they lose 75% of their upfront fee as soon as the sign and leave. But even many who have bought timeshares retail seem happy if they know how to use their programs.


----------



## Kal (Jun 10, 2018)

Many owners hold the corporation in low regard because their sales personnel flat out lie to prospective timeshare buyers.  We all understand corporate profit needs, but when you look at the details of the maintenance fees, the management line items are unreasonable and gouge the owners.

As an example, a resort needs to upgrade their units.  They increase the maintenance fees to cover that upgrade cost. And behold, that increment to the MF never goes away.  So the owner is gouged forever.


----------



## TravelTime (Jun 10, 2018)

Then why do timeshare owners just get out if they feel gouged and taken advantage of?


----------



## WalnutBaron (Jun 11, 2018)

TravelTime said:


> Then why do timeshare owners just get out if they feel gouged and taken advantage of?


Some do. As Kal has often pointed out here, Hyatt owners (and owners in other systems as well) have to separate the actual ownership experience (which is generally good to great) from the experience of confronting the sales force (which is generally bad to horrific). As an owner of two fixed weeks (at Pinon Pointe in Sedona and Highlands Inn in Carmel) in Hyatt, I can tell you that I am a very happy owner. Hyatt properties are first class in every respect, well-maintained, beautifully manicured, and ultimately relaxing. Hyatt has done a great job of holding down maintenance fee increases so that ownership is affordable as long as you buy resale. Resale owners have nearly all rights that retail owners have, with the main exception being that resale owners cannot convert points to World Of Hyatt hotel points, which is a lousy value in any case--and therefore no big deal not to have.

If I were a Points owner, however, I would have a whole different opinion. The value equation is much different, the costs are much higher, and the resale value is virtually zero. 

Bottom line: if you're thinking of buying into Hyatt (which is a very good system), I'd encourage it--as long as you buy a fixed Platinum or Diamond week at a location you will enjoy and can visit regularly. From other posts you've left, I see that you're from the Bay Area--meaning Carmel might be a really good option for you. Why focus on Platinum or Diamond? Because even though the initial buy-in is more expensive than Gold or Silver, you're getting access at peak demand seasons and paying the same maintenance fees as the Gold and Silver owners.


----------



## ivywag (Jun 11, 2018)

mjm1 said:


> I have an opportunity to buy a week 25 (late June) 1BR with ocean view at Highlands Inn from a friend. It is Platinum season so would receive 2,000 points if we wanted to use it for an internal exchange. I understand MF's are around $1,250 plus property tax. We have visited the resort in the past as we used to live in the San Jose area, but aren't sure we would want to stay there for a full week.
> 
> I have heard that Highlands Inn may not be a favored resort unless you like to use your week there, because the MF's are relatively high. I would appreciate insights on that point. Also, what price do you think would clear ROFR considering the earlier posts and what the market currently bares?
> 
> ...


June Gloom!  We don't mind and curl up by the fireplace, but if you want views they are often only of the fog that time of year!


----------



## mjm1 (Jun 11, 2018)

ivywag said:


> June Gloom!  We don't mind and curl up by the fireplace, but if you want views they are often only of the fog that time of year!



Agreed. We used to live in San Jose and I grew up in Half Moon Bay, so we are aware of the June gloom effect. Southern CA has that as well. 

Carmel and the Monterey peninsula are beautiful, and even more so when the sun is out. The color of the water along the 17 mile drive when it is sunny is stunning.

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## AJCts411 (Jun 12, 2018)

TravelTime said:


> Yes, I did not mean Marriott specifically. It was inclusive of all the reputable American timeshare companies. I own Marriott and Westin so I tend to read those posts the most. I might be an optimist but I believe Marriott and other high quality hotel brands are trying to balance customer satisfaction with shareholder value. The thing is that sometimes I read emotionally charged accusations against Marriott, Hyatt and Vistana. I do not believe they are trying to rip us off. I expect things will change and evolve but since I bought resale at great prices, I am okay with that. I have factored in my initial investment and maintenance fees and assume MFs will go up and benefits associated with various levels will change. All the travel companies are constantly changing the number of points it takes to book. At least MVC, DVC and probably the others do not change the number of points at existing resorts.
> 
> Sometimes they even improve things for existing owners with grandfathering. Hyatt recently upgraded many Key West week owners to Platinum status, giving them more points. That seems like a huge win for the existing owners.
> 
> ...



IMO. specifically to Key West, the maintenance fees are far less than renting.  The rent in an old town key west B&B or smaller property for a larger one bed room is about 150% that of maintenance fees at Hyatt Sunset (and the hotels...$$$) And that is comparing to my two bedroom unit vs a one bed studio.  So I agree maintenance fees are a bargain in KW.    
I also had a week (gold) past ROFR at Sunset, which i thought would not of had a chance, the owner just wanted out.   And I do watch resales adds and they are noticeably climbing in the Old Town area of KW, since this Marriott announcement, not sure that is connected.   

I have to wonder, what is going on in the exchange world, and points at both Hyatt and Marriott. The high cost of purchases and points.  Is it a bloated corporation or greed that drives the costs up?  How does one justify 10's of thousands of dollars for a point system or a fixed week that the market says is worth 25% of what you paid, or even zero? 

If one were to pay say 20K for enough points for ( or even a one week deed), theoretically in a sense, a unit must be worth nearly 1M including gross margins? Then add maintenance fees? I think that's were the "points" systems by never ending increases, will fail no matter what they call it, and fact is Tug is educating the people of the market value of TS's.   

Just my perspective,  own 2 weeks in KW, and use various other methods to rent (II, AIRBnB, home away, direct, tour operators) vacations in the Caribbean, and other USA destinations with very good success. 

Great site! Exceptional knowledge!


----------



## WalnutBaron (Nov 3, 2018)

WalnutBaron said:


> Some do. As Kal has often pointed out here, Hyatt owners (and owners in other systems as well) have to separate the actual ownership experience (which is generally good to great) from the experience of confronting the sales force (which is generally bad to horrific). As an owner of two fixed weeks (at Pinon Pointe in Sedona and Highlands Inn in Carmel) in Hyatt, I can tell you that I am a very happy owner. Hyatt properties are first class in every respect, well-maintained, beautifully manicured, and ultimately relaxing. Hyatt has done a great job of holding down maintenance fee increases so that ownership is affordable as long as you buy resale. Resale owners have nearly all rights that retail owners have, with the main exception being that resale owners cannot convert points to World Of Hyatt hotel points, which is a lousy value in any case--and therefore no big deal not to have.
> 
> If I were a Points owner, however, I would have a whole different opinion. The value equation is much different, the costs are much higher, and the resale value is virtually zero.
> 
> Bottom line: if you're thinking of buying into Hyatt (which is a very good system), I'd encourage it--as long as you buy a fixed Platinum or Diamond week at a location you will enjoy and can visit regularly. From other posts you've left, I see that you're from the Bay Area--meaning Carmel might be a really good option for you. Why focus on Platinum or Diamond? Because even though the initial buy-in is more expensive than Gold or Silver, you're getting access at peak demand seasons and paying the same maintenance fees as the Gold and Silver owners.


As if to back up the point that timeshare ownership is a MUCH different experience from dealing with timeshare salespeople (or "sales weasels", as we affectionately refer to them here on TUG), I commend to fellow TUGgers this article, published today, from The Timeshare Guru's blog. It does a great job of exposing the lies and deception used by the weasels--in this case, at Hyatt Wild Oak Ranch.


----------



## bdurstta (Nov 4, 2018)

Nice to hear ROFR aren't happening as much these days...we had one go through last year for Carmel Highlands and I was happy over that.  However...yes...all the changes in the Hyatt program. I don't like the fact that they are "selling point small packages for $13K" just to get you into the points program (I would have JUMPED at it if they had charged about $1500 or so like Marriott did a few years ago to convert).  

There are many changes coming down the pike...lots of changes...but for the time being...I own where I like to go (Carmel)!


----------



## Sapper (Nov 4, 2018)

WalnutBaron said:


> As if to back up the point that timeshare ownership is a MUCH different experience from dealing with timeshare salespeople (or "sales weasels", as we affectionately refer to them here on TUG), I commend to fellow TUGgers this article, published today, from The Timeshare Guru's blog. It does a great job of exposing the lies and deception used by the weasels--in this case, at Hyatt Wild Oak Ranch.



The last time we went to Wild Oak, the sales lady literally chased after us trying to get us to attend an “owners update”. After reading that article, I wonder if the sales push there has become worse. Sad to see Hyatt stoop to this point.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Nov 4, 2018)

WalnutBaron said:


> As if to back up the point that timeshare ownership is a MUCH different experience from dealing with timeshare salespeople (or "sales weasels", as we affectionately refer to them here on TUG), I commend to fellow TUGgers this article, published today, from The Timeshare Guru's blog. It does a great job of exposing the lies and deception used by the weasels--in this case, at Hyatt Wild Oak Ranch.


It is a great article that captures the experience well. It is humorous but sadly is accurate


----------

